# PT Family Young bird results



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought Since tomorrow is the start of racing season for many of us and some are a few weeks in that we could start a group young bird results page. A place where we can celebrate each others victories. Some of us have started our own posts but this one can be used to post your victories, top 10%, etc. A place where everyone in the PT family can brag about their birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great idea!  I hope I have something to say come Monday when we knock off clocks!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The Los Lobos RPC starts its races tomorrow with the first 100 mile race. Pretty pumped because I have bird flying with about 6 or so fliers. Good test for the birds under different training methods. Our race limit is 30 and there should be about 25 to 30 fliers. Looking for about 600 to 700 birds in the race. Would be fun to do good in this one.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Great idea!  I hope I have something to say come Monday when we knock off clocks!


So you are racing young birds, cool.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

The York Racing Pigeon Club held it's first race on Sept 3rd, which I won 1st, 2nd and 11th with a 3 bird clocking limit. Due to floods the race on Sept 10th was pushed back to Sept 17th. Which means we shipped tonight for New Market, Va. a distance of 137.660 miles to my home loft. Will just have to wait and see what results tomorrow will bring !


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Have a nice race season


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

MTP 11 1197 took first club out of 162 birds. I took 1st,3,4,5,6 in our club. 1197 dropped to eleventh in the combine.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> The York Racing Pigeon Club held it's first race on Sept 3rd, which I won 1st, 2nd and 11th with a 3 bird clocking limit. Due to floods the race on Sept 10th was pushed back to Sept 17th. Which means we shipped tonight for New Market, Va. a distance of 137.660 miles to my home loft. Will just have to wait and see what results tomorrow will bring !


What do you think about the three bird clocking limit? In my eyes its kind of like giving everyone a trophy. You have 10 guys in the club the worst you can get is 30th.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Cliff said birds were released at 7:15 and arrived at 9:27 and proceeded to circle for 5 minutes. Trapped at 9:32. Probably lost by 4 minutes. The Los Lobos club is very competitive. The race had 600 or so birds in it. Not be surprised if there is 400 within 10 minutes of the winner. They don't stand a chance when they circle for 5. I have some bird with other fliers also, hope those hit the board and in.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Clocking limits,according to the RPD awards program is "Childs Play"...And I agree with them....Clubs or Combines can have shipping limits,but not clocking limits....My combine has a 5 bird clocking limit,except for 500 and 600 mile races...It took me 3 years before I got them to go from a 3 bird clocking limit on ALL races,to a 5 bird limit,with the execption of the two long OB races....I`m flying with an AU club now,and you can clock everything you want....Even stray birds...hahahahahahaha!!!!!........Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, it'll be next week. Rainy and nasty all weekend right now.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Randy,
Is the Los Lobos club on the AU site?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Josepe said:


> Randy,
> Is the Los Lobos club on the AU site?


Yes they post on the AU site and on their web page www.loslobosrpc.com. The web page has all the results. My band numbers are LL 1000s 1200s and 1400s. I am flying with Cliff Spencer, Joey Chaves, John McCullough, and Steve Guzman with a few birds here and there. The guys to beat are Guitterz, Yates, and Easley. I don't fly with the guys because I want to beat their birds with mine.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't do to good, top 20% but I'm only down one bird.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Cliff said birds were released at 7:15 and arrived at 9:27 and proceeded to circle for 5 minutes. Trapped at 9:32. Probably lost by 4 minutes. The Los Lobos club is very competitive. The race had 600 or so birds in it. Not be surprised if there is 400 within 10 minutes of the winner. They don't stand a chance when they circle for 5. I have some bird with other fliers also, hope those hit the board and in.


Cliff said we were 25th out of around 600 birds. He had 13 on the drop so should have a good group in the top 10%. Want to see how far out of the win we were. If less than 5 minutes the birds are in good shape to give it a run. We run into the same issues with wings during the races that we are seeing in the PT races.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

In my first race I won my club and finished top 20% in the combine, 2nd week, well, lets not talk about that (3rd club), but then last week I won my club by 16 minutes, and finished 14th in the combine. I'm feeling pretty good about this, considering I am 52 miles short and and 50+ miles off line.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> In my first race I won my club and finished top 20% in the combine, 2nd week, well, lets not talk about that (3rd club), but then last week I won my club by 16 minutes, and finished 14th in the combine. I'm feeling pretty good about this, considering I am 52 miles short and and 50+ miles off line.


Being in that position you do not know what to expect. As the races get longer things will become more clear on how you birds stand in the combine. Not that easy winning on the short end. Good job.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Randy!

I just realized a sibling to my best bird on the drop from week 2 won the "B" race in the PT Classic today....

Southtown Racers and I were 1st and 2nd for a short time last week in the combine, until the Ill. results came in, then we took a hit!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.loslobosrpc.com/resources/EL+MORRO+NM+100+MILE+RACE+09172011.txt

Not horrible 1st race. I had 10 in the top 10% 7minutes out. Would have been up there if they would have trapped when they arrived. 8 of 18 fliers made the top 10% with three of last years top fliers out of the top 10%. Super competitive club. Out of the drop there were two siblings to my 2nd high points bird in 09, one off "Primavera" last years equal 1st and a sibling to the first place bird. One off my Import blood from Marcelis. Like to see that, that is why I brought the blood in to win a sprint race. Five were off Mark's blood of the 10.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Good showing for sure Randy.Is the sibling to LL 1006 flying in that club also?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hatch,
How's the grizzle doing? Did the BB return yet? What club are you flying with again?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Josepe said:


> Hatch,
> How's the grizzle doing? Did the BB return yet? What club are you flying with again?


If thats directed at me:

The BB didn't come back, but I still have hope.

The grizzle didn't do that well today...my black hen which has been my first bird like 3 times in a row is what came in. I fly with the Schenectady Homing Pigeon Club.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Josepe said:


> Good showing for sure Randy.Is the sibling to LL 1006 flying in that club also?


I have three in the club flying off Tiger and 620. LL1415, LL1251, LL1046. Joey is flying the first two. He did not have a good showing. He is far North end and the winner was South End. He will probably have ups and downs. 1415 was the only bird in the clock an hour out. Steve is flying 1046 and his wife would not let him have the car to ship on Friday so he did not fly. 
On a good note: Four of the 10 top 10% birds are grand-children of Tiger. He earns his feed. He is one of those birds that I do not hesitate to stock one of his children. If 1006 makes it through the season it should make you a very nice breeder. This is his first year with 620. She has bred a bunch of top 10% birds. 3 of 4 of her offspring had top 10% finishes in 09 with a 4th at 150m 360 birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Not to leave my other foundation cocks out, I had 5 grand-children of Ed and 4 grand-children and one child of Kahuna in those 10. The three will always have a box in my loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Last but not least 4 were grand-children of Mark's 801. Dial in your best pairs and stock your loft with their children. In 6 years I have only stocked two birds out of these cocks that have not lived up to expectations.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> What do you think about the three bird clocking limit? In my eyes its kind of like giving everyone a trophy. You have 10 guys in the club the worst you can get is 30th.


 Those rules were set down in my Combine long before I got back into pigeons. I understand both sides of the debate, and their reasons. From my personal perspective, I really don't care what the rules are, as long as they don't change every week. 

Many of the rules which have been set up by various clubs and combines have been set up to insure an advantage to someone, all in the name of "fairness". Once upon a time, I am sure some fancier won more then his "fair share", and so rules were devised to "redistrubute" or shall I say..."spread the wins" around. 

I never really paid this rule all that much attention, because at the end of the day, all one wins is a piece of paper which says "Diploma" on it. If we were playing for something...say a few hundred thousand $$$$...and I entered 20 birds which won the first 20 positions...but I could collect only on the first three birds because of a clocking limit, then I would say gee...how fair is that ? 

I am not surprized that such rules came about, since in everyday real life, many people think it is not "fair" that some people have been more sucessful then them, and so they want rules to limit other people's success. So, I imagine that all the losers banded together in order to limit the number of awards a few star fanciers were winning, and make things more "fair". In some ways that sounds crazy, but hey there are a lot of crazy people out there.

From a race secretary's point of few, I confess I don't like paperwork. Can you imagine having to review the old paper tapes from manuel clocks of hundreds of members and thousands of birds ? Imagine a 1800 bird race. I mean who really cares if your bird came in 822nd out of 1800 birds ? Would you feel better if your bird was in 1799th place instead of dead last at 1800 ? By only comparing a fanciers top three birds, you save having to do the entry on many hundreds and hundreds of birds. 

Course if all I had to do was to show up with a crate on shipping night, and drop off my clock for knockoff and someone else was doing all the work, while I enjoyed the rest of the weekend with family, then I would say sure document the speeds of hundreds or thousands of additional birds and make some copies for everyone....... On the other hand, after working with a member with a manuel clock this last race, I was thinking...My Gawd..imagine the work if you had 28 members all with manuel clocks and each with 25 or 30 birds in their clocks !!!!! Now that I think about it, why not have a 1 bird clocking limit, there can after all, only be one 1st Place Winner ?!?!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think with electronic clocking you cannot use the excuses that its too much work. The computer does all the work. I track every birds clocked. I want to know not only how good they do, but how crummy they do. This week I had 10 of the points birds out of 40 this week. If I can keep the last two champion lofts out of the points like this week, I am all for no trapping limits. Ask me later when Gutierrez or Easley have drops of 20 and take all the points. Might not mind the limit. As far as race record, I would rather have a bird out of a non-clocking limit club. If you have 10 fliers in your club and 20 bird limits and clocking limits 30th is bad, against 200 birds in a no clocking limit not so bad. A detail the guy writing the pedigree most likely will not tell you about.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Number not a big as we thought this week in the race. Some are holding back some birds for some reason. Maybe the two money races at the end.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

how bad or how tough is this race released 8:00 am cloudy and rain from Alta Vista virginia to Baltimore 182 birds only 11 birds clock inn yesterday the first place Arrival time 15:11:24 205.942miles 840.196 ypm second is 15:40:56 217.887 831.956 ypm
3rd 16:42:59 219.798miles 739.698ypm
4th 17:14:22 213.689,miles 678.424 ypm
5th 17:33:26 2/ 7 655.869 ypm
6th 17:51:43 213.122 miles 633.909 ypm
7th 17:48:03 211.126 miles 631.893 ypm
8th 18:08:01 218.000 miles 631.049 ypm
9th 18:25:43 220.530 miles 620.311 ypm
10th 18:20:36 2/ 6 618.252 ypm
11th 18:50:01 2/20 597.111 ypm
thats our A race the B race only 9 birds clock in out of 92 i got the 2nd place on A race and 6th on B race and Hillfamilyloft cbsMarcelis is the one on B race 6th allmost the same weather last week from petersburg virginia 150miles got 3rd on A race and 3rd on B race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I got one more bird out of my Berkmoes/Marcelis hen this year. I am working it into my sprint birds. I want to win the 100 mile race. I did have one on the drop yesterday out of her first. What is your CBS bird out of. How far is Gust back in the ped?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well today was interesting. Cliff called me around 10:30 mad at himself. He took 31 birds to basketing and was only able to ship 30. He held back a bird with a messed up flight and allocated the other 30. They let him ship the unallocated bird anyway, but not to get counted in the race. I am sure you know the story by now. The unallocated bird was the first in the loft at 10:25 the next and first allocated bird showed up at 10:38 13 minutes later. The second bird was not bad at 19th out of 410 birds. Oh yea it was 2 minutes out. I just laughed. What can you do. I am sure the bird could care less. He just wanted to get home. If he is left at the end of the season, he will go into the breeding loft. Gotta love an 11 minute win against 410 birds at 150 miles that never was. Just hope one of the birds that almost beat him is from one of my other birds flown by a club member. Love a bird with an "I'll show you attitude".


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Love a bird with an "I'll show you attitude".


no doubt! that's good stuff. 
I'm headed outside now to open the trap,and watch out for the first T-BIRDS to come in. 
Fingers crossed, I have a couple young cocks that are crazy in love!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> no doubt! that's good stuff.
> I'm headed outside now to open the trap,and watch out for the first T-BIRDS to come in.
> Fingers crossed, I have a couple young cocks that are crazy in love!


Hope you kick some booty.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Our club had two races this week a 200 and a 100. Gives everyone a chance to get their younger birds out. The club sent the most birds they've sent in a long time. Mine came back real well but I won't know how well until tomorrow night. Both races were real fast.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Hope you kick some booty.


it looks good so far, nothing official, but I think I have the club won....fingers still crossed


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

well I just got my official club results. Not as good as I hoped for but I can't complain. I finished 3rd-6h and 10th out of 52 birds. I'm certainly ready to get some distance in there, we are 5 weeks into our season, and still only out to 150, next week comes the 200.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Well today was interesting. Cliff called me around 10:30 mad at himself. He took 31 birds to basketing and was only able to ship 30. He held back a bird with a messed up flight and allocated the other 30. They let him ship the unallocated bird anyway, but not to get counted in the race. I am sure you know the story by now. The unallocated bird was the first in the loft at 10:25 the next and first allocated bird showed up at 10:38 13 minutes later. The second bird was not bad at 19th out of 410 birds. Oh yea it was 2 minutes out. I just laughed. What can you do. I am sure the bird could care less. He just wanted to get home. If he is left at the end of the season, he will go into the breeding loft. Gotta love an 11 minute win against 410 birds at 150 miles that never was. Just hope one of the birds that almost beat him is from one of my other birds flown by a club member. Love a bird with an "I'll show you attitude".


Well got the results today. I had 19th and 21st in the top 10% 370ish birds. I just hope LL 1047 has some satisfaction knowing it was the unallocated winner in the race. Kind of like Chevey Chase in Caddy Shack. Shoots in the 60s but never plays in the tournaments. Just knows he is good. Must of had a hawk on his butt.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

This week was the 150miles and on the club level, I took 4th, 8th, 10,11,12,13,14,15,16!! It was a fun race


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SouthTown Racers said:


> This week was the 150miles and on the club level, I took 4th, 8th, 10,11,12,13,14,15,16!! It was a fun race


Very nice. What were your bird numbers?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Very nice. What were your bird numbers?


I think we had about 150b in the club....still waiting on combine results


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I think we had about 150b in the club....still waiting on combine results


you got most of the top 10%


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> you got most of the top 10%


Combine...392b I have 14th, 18, 20-26 and 36th all in the top 10%!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Combine...392b I have 14th, 18, 20-26 and 36th all in the top 10%!!!


Great job. You are doing something right!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I finally got around to scanning some stuff. So I thought I would share this.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well the season is almost over, I'm only waiting on the auction birds to be released, race was delayed so we will see when the weather is good again. I think I did good this year,I learned a lot, and theirs definitely some things that need to be changed for next year. I flew 7 of the races as of right now. I stayed in the middle, being beat by half the guys, and beating half the guys most of the time. I really only had one REALLY bad race when I didn't get any clock birds. My first race my birds wouldn't clock but when I did the math, the math said I would of been 12th in the A race and 1st in the B race. 

I beat every guy in my club at least once except for four guys. Where I went wrong was the lack of training when race season started, because my race results went down a bit every week. My birds were healthier than heck because when I would open the aviary they'd fly out and start playing in the sky, you know like they do when they first start flying. It was an interesting year filled with lessons, sadness, happiness, and a lot of information. Not to mention new friend, on here and in person.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

congrats FTH, seems like you had a good season!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

First To Hatch 
good job


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Abq birds were off a bit this weekend. I think I had four just outside the 10% mark. Cliff is playing with the feed a bit. For some reason the West course is tough. Mark thinks it is because they are flying directly into the sun. Maybe the meteor crater and uranium mine. Who knows. Don't know if I had any birds from other fliers come in early. I will have to wait for results. Also waiting for the other ABQ club to post some results. I have 10 flying with them.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I took the top three spots in my club even after a clock penalty. Winning by 16.12 minutes. Still waiting on the combine results.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was 2nd, 5th, and 9th in the club in the 150 that we had yesterday. I'm not sure about the combine yet but I've seen the results 6 of the 11 clubs in the combine including of the the 3 biggest clubs and out of the 76 lofts and 993 birds in those clubs there's only 11 birds that have beat me. So she'll be up there in the combine. Plus now with the results she's put up the past 5 weeks she qualifies to be sent in for the IF Hall of Fame already with half the season still to come where she can rack up more points. And I just got a letter in the mail today showing how my 2 birds I sent in for the IF Hall of Fame wound up. In the 5 to 25 Loft Category my birds were 4th and 5th and in the 76 to 150 Loft Category my birds were 5th and 6th. One of those birds was also a Hall of Fame bird in the 2010 YB season. So I'd say she's a pretty good bird.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Birds still haven't been released! Maybe tomorrow. I really like that my club isn't rushing and releasing the birds just to get it over with, but they are actually waiting for a good day.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The only thing is that means my bird on the truck, tomorrow will be the first time since he was taken on a 30 mile toss on Tuesday, although he loft flew Wednesday as well, and was shipped for this race Thursday.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I took the top three spots in my club even after a clock penalty. Winning by 16.12 minutes. Still waiting on the combine results.


That kick some major booty. Good job.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I did better in the other ABQ club. Should have a few in the top 10%. Waiting on results. Had three on the first drop in one loft and first bird in in anther.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> That kick some major booty. Good job.


thanks man! I've had a lot of help getting there! Yesterday's club winner is a full sibling to 785 that I sent to the PT Classic!!

sounds like you did very well too!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Auction race birds were released Tuesday, I bought 1 auction bird I trained him and he flew 5 races for me he won a diploma. And this morning he trapped in the loft, getting 9th place!!!! It was a tough race


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Auction race birds were released Tuesday, I bought 1 auction bird I trained him and he flew 5 races for me he won a diploma. And this morning he trapped in the loft, getting 9th place!!!! It was a tough race


very nice! Congrats!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it's about time I jumped in. Today was my first race of the season - 180-something miles. Sent 2 on each race and 1 auction bird in the auction race. So far 4 out of 5 are home. I might have actually done pretty decent in the B race. Hoping the auction birds I have in other lofts do well (and win) so I can get $100 as the breeder!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Birds did pretty well today. I am pretty sure they took 2nd and 3rd and had a few more top 10% finishes. Still waiting for official results. Have not heard from the second club yet.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Birds did pretty well today. I am pretty sure they took 2nd and 3rd and had a few more top 10% finishes. Still waiting for official results. Have not heard from the second club yet.


good job!

they are forecasting a 5-15 mph SE wind tomorrow, which points in my favor! fingers crossed, I sent the right birds! I sent the ones that I thought would get-r-dun!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This years season should be interesting. Last years winner is down to 3 birds. Cliff the guy that is flying the bulk of my birds has 20 or so birds left. Should get interesting. We have 2 races of 290 miles 2 more 100 miles and one at 347 miles. The guy to beat has had two good races and two bad races. On a good note. This weeks first two are off a siblings from Mark "Ace" that flew well for him in Michigan. I crossed them in with my 08 blood. They are doing well for us. I am still after a real win. Cliff was also having clock issues and only clocked 5 out of 8 of the first birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well it's about time I jumped in. Today was my first race of the season - 180-something miles. Sent 2 on each race and 1 auction bird in the auction race. So far 4 out of 5 are home. I might have actually done pretty decent in the B race. Hoping the auction birds I have in other lofts do well (and win) so I can get $100 as the breeder!


Only $100? Its split 50/50 here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We only bring in so much money from our club's auction. We based the first three places on percentages and then the breeder of the winner is guaranteed $100. It's up to the winning loft as to whether they want to split their prize with the breeder. This year 1st place gets $445, 2nd place $382, 3rd place $191.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well it's about time I jumped in. Today was my first race of the season - 180-something miles. Sent 2 on each race and 1 auction bird in the auction race. So far 4 out of 5 are home. I might have actually done pretty decent in the B race. Hoping the auction birds I have in other lofts do well (and win) so I can get $100 as the breeder!


Pretty good I hope your Auction bird wins you the money. How far had you had them trained b4 this race?

Aslo as far as results go the birds who were 2nd, 5th and 9th in the club last week were. 15th, 80th, and 164th vs 131 lofts and 1726 birds. So I'm pretty happy since I only had the 8 birds that I could put in the races since my other 70 weren't ready to fly in that race. Tonight I shipped 7 from last week with 18 new guys. I hope the new guys make it back I'm jumping them from 37 miles their longest toss out to 204 miles. Last week alot of ppl lost half of their birds. I had 7 out of 8 home in the hour you get to clock and the other one came home a few days later. She was nothing but skin and bones but I've been feeding her really good and she's putting on weight pretty quickly. I'm hoping to have her ready for the 300 mile auction race in 2 weeks. I'm trying to defend my title from last year int hat race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Only $100? Its split 50/50 here.


The auction races here are split 50/50 too. I always buy my own birds back so I can win the whole prize. Like last year when I was 1st and 5th in the ITFA auction race with birds I flew and bred. So I took the whole 5,500. I've got a couple of birds who've been doing real good this year so far who go in the auction race next week with a 6,500 first prize and even 28th still gets 250. I actually won 400 in the club race last week and 350 the week b4. Thats why ppl get jealous and start calling ppl cheaters because they can't beat you. But anybody who handles my birds when they go in the crate knows what kinda shae I've got these birds in. All you have to do is look in my crate and the can tell they are in tip top shape.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Pretty good I hope your Auction bird wins you the money. How far had you had them trained b4 this race?
> 
> Aslo as far as results go the birds who were 2nd, 5th and 9th in the club last week were. 15th, 80th, and 164th vs 131 lofts and 1726 birds. So I'm pretty happy since I only had the 8 birds that I could put in the races since my other 70 weren't ready to fly in that race. Tonight I shipped 7 from last week with 18 new guys. I hope the new guys make it back I'm jumping them from 37 miles their longest toss out to 204 miles. Last week alot of ppl lost half of their birds. I had 7 out of 8 home in the hour you get to clock and the other one came home a few days later. She was nothing but skin and bones but I've been feeding her really good and she's putting on weight pretty quickly. I'm hoping to have her ready for the 300 mile auction race in 2 weeks. I'm trying to defend my title from last year int hat race.


They went 60 miles twice. That's as far as I was able to get them. They should get 70 and 80 ("100 mile" race station for me) before this coming weekend. I never got the chance to train with other members either. So I'm proud of my little guys. Hopefully I'll be able to give them some practice this week with other people.


About the auction, you guys live up there with the rich people and huge combines, LOL. We have our own clubhouse to keep up as well (taxes, and what little water/light we use). Plus we provide food and drinks at the auction so that goes into what the club gets out of the money too. Like you guys, most of us put our own birds in and buy them back, so the breeder money isn't a huge concern. We have dedicated out-of-area people although we would like more (hint hint!). Another thing to consider is our club DOES re-emburse the shipping cost so in my opinion, $100 is pretty good when you have nothing to lose.

I try not to buy my own birds back, even though my dad wants to buy them all back, LOL. I want other people to fly my birds so I can see how they do under different conditions. I also like to test other people's birds. If I had some I felt really confident in, then yeah, I'd buy them back. But I'd try to put a sibling in the auction as well for someone else to buy.

There turned out to be only 16 birds left in the auction race. 3 of those 16 I bred, flown by someone else. Another one was the bird I flew (that someone else bred). So there's a 1:4 chance I win something


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They went 60 miles twice. That's as far as I was able to get them. They should get 70 and 80 ("100 mile" race station for me) before this coming weekend. I never got the chance to train with other members either. So I'm proud of my little guys. Hopefully I'll be able to give them some practice this week with other people.
> 
> 
> About the auction, you guys live up there with the rich people and huge combines, LOL. We have our own clubhouse to keep up as well (taxes, and what little water/light we use). Plus we provide food and drinks at the auction so that goes into what the club gets out of the money too. Like you guys, most of us put our own birds in and buy them back, so the breeder money isn't a huge concern. We have dedicated out-of-area people although we would like more (hint hint!). Another thing to consider is our club DOES re-emburse the shipping cost so in my opinion, $100 is pretty good when you have nothing to lose.
> ...


I buy my own birds back because I don't like having to race against my own birds. I take more pride in my handling skills then breeding I feel anybody can go out and get good birds and breed but not everybody can get the birds to where they need to be to compete week after week. And you right there's some rich guys here and if they want your bird your not gettign it back. But I'm not letting them get it for cheap either. And we feed the guys at each auction and then again on shipping night. You gotta see the food we have for shipping night for the LBRA. I'm good for a few days after that night. We also have a club house and its really expensive keeping that place going. The taxes alone on the building are around 7,000 a year. We need the few big money races each year to keep that place running. We realy should use the building more then we do we're lucky if we're there 50 times a year.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

See, my club sells pigeon feed to cover for taxes, expensive and food. Also their is an auction in November with breeders and fancies and all that money goes to the club. We had 3 young bird money races this year but it will be two next year. And a yearling old bird money race.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We were thinking about an auction this fall like that, where everything can be donated. I'm all for it! I think it just comes down to if we feel like it, LOL. We have two special races (auction and band race). We used to hold the combine show and get some money from that, but no one has felt like taking the responsibility the past couple years  I wish we would have one again.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had a really bad race today I'm missing 16 out of 25 and it's just about dark. The weather wasn't what they predicted yesterday it was nice and clear but it was wind in thier face at the release and really light when they got here. I was hoping for the 10 to 20 mph wind tail wind they predicted to help blow my new guys home. I wan't too bad positon wise with my first 2 birds who were 16th and 18th out of 202 birds but time wise they were way behind IDK what it is this year with all these races where the birds are all broken up.

But there was some really good news I just heard about one of the members in my club. Last night when we shipped I had to print out his result sheet for the WTCM race so he could fax it to the bronx club. I didn't know what time they were clocking so I didn't know for sure it was a good bird when I printed it out and saw he had clocked at 4:27. I didn't even know what time they went up but for him to clock that early in a race thats 400 miles to NYC and we're another 25 to 30 miles out knew it had to be up there. Well from what I've been told he is the winner by 21 mins. Now that's a nice win. I think it's 30,000 for first. That's 2 years in a row with a flyer from my club ending up in the top 3 in that race. I really gotta buy those bands the guys out here seam to do pretty good in that race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a call from another flier today that told me I had the 8th place bird in yesterdays race. That makes me 2nd, 3rd, and 8th in the top 10 from two different lofts. Interesting note: the three were bred off nest mates from "Ace" bred to my Kahuna and one of his daughters. Dial that cross to 230 miles and let them fly. See how they do next week from 290. Don't know what other 10% birds I had still waiting for results.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I just got the text from the race sec. We had a good race at T-bird Racing. I won the club by 1.17 minutes. Still waiting on the official results, from the club and combine.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Still waiting for my 5th bird. Anxious to see how everyone did tomorrow.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I just got the text from the race sec. We had a good race at T-bird Racing. I won the club by 1.17 minutes. Still waiting on the official results, from the club and combine.


Great job Craig!!!!

I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,9,10, and 13 in our club out of 153 birds.......we shall see how it goes in the combine!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Great job Craig!!!!
> 
> I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,9,10, and 13 in our club out of 153 birds.......we shall see how it goes in the combine!!


 Great Race, Congrats!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Great job Craig!!!!
> 
> I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,9,10, and 13 in our club out of 153 birds.......we shall see how it goes in the combine!!


That is a nice drop.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Becky, sounds like you did pretty good for your first race. My A race was very bad.Sounds like the B race was better for everyone.My auction bird was late.But I got 6 out of 8 back.By the way there was only 11 auction birds so your chances are better then you think.Those guys up north have been kicking our butts so far this year and most of your birds were from those guys.See you Monday night. Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I'm still out that one A bird. Seems like B races ALWAYS go better, every year. My auction bird was also late.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yeah I'm still out that one A bird. Seems like B races ALWAYS go better, every year. My auction bird was also late.


They may be releasing before the sun shows itself.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You are right. In my opinion, the birds should sit for at LEAST 30 minutes after sunrise. It shows the sunrise in Walterboro, SC for this past Saturday being at 7:21. A race went up at 7:30, B race 8:00, Auction 8:30. I thought they knew better than that and perhaps the sunrise was closer to 7. I'm going to have to send him an email about this.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Got the race results today. Not too bad. I fly with two clubs.
NW fliers
15th 307birds 125miles 1629ypm 1 minute out first to loft. 
Los Lobos RPC
10% 2nd,3rd,8th,13th,14th,/20%-26th,34th,36th 180birds 229miles 1340ypm for the first two. 
My birds start showing better over 200miles.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I got 11th place out of 12 in the A race in the club, 11th and 12th out of...12 birds in the B race on club level, and 3rd place out of 4 in the auction race on the club level.....


But.....


MY BIRD (in the other guy's loft of course) WON THE AUCTION OVERALLLLLLL!!!!
I get $100! 

I'm cheesing so big right now, LOL.


The winning bird was a full sibling of my first bird home on race day (out of 8158 and 5042). They are both half siblings to my very first winning bird back in 2008 (out of 5202 and 5042). And half siblings to TRC 45 back in last year's PT race (also out of 5202 and 5042). They share the same mother (5042) but different dads. I was hoping the new mate for her would turn out some good babies since 5202 was killed by that dog. Didn't know whether I'd keep him or not. I guess this answers my question! He will definitely be sticking around for next year's batch of kids.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

don't spend it all in one place. Good job.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Our auction race is this weekend. I still have two birds in the race.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> don't spend it all in one place. Good job.


Well, depending on how soon I can get it, half of it may go straight towards finishing up my flying fee. The other half will end up feeding my birds more than likely. But it's better than nothing!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep I am cutting down to try and get to 40 to 50 birds by winter. Helps the feed bill a bit.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm hoping to cut down too. It's so hard to do though! Especially when you still don't know half of what you have yet. If this season goes well for me I might actually be able to hold something against my breeders enough to figure out who leaves.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

In the combine, out of 435 birds, I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,12,13,20,39 all in the top 10%.....this was our 2nd 200m!!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> In the combine, out of 435 birds, I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,12,13,20,39 all in the top 10%.....this was our 2nd 200m!!!!


Nice Flying!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> In the combine, out of 435 birds, I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,12,13,20,39 all in the top 10%.....this was our 2nd 200m!!!!


Way to go! Were those 6 on a drop or were you just that far ahead?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> In the combine, out of 435 birds, I took 1,2,3,4,5,6,12,13,20,39 all in the top 10%.....this was our 2nd 200m!!!!


great job!! let's see a pic of that beautiful winning hen!!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Way to go! Were those 6 on a drop or were you just that far ahead?


I had one by itself and then 4 on a drop and 5 and 6 were a couple minutes later.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> This is VITA KING 11 248 BB H. My combine winner!


Wow, good looking hen! Congrats!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is a picture of places 1-6 combine out of 435 birds


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Sure are some fine looking birds in that pic. I especially like the blue check white flight!! my fav. color these days


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had the LBR Auction race today they went up at 9:00 and I had 3 out of the 4 birds I shipped on the drop a 2:14. I'm not totally sure how I ended up but from all the ppl I've talked to it looks like I'm gonna be 2nd 3rd and 4th. But if the guy is off by a min or so on the time he says I could still be the winner or sombody else might slip in there. Who knows right now but I'll find out tonight.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

good job! 

I have selected my 20 best. Loft looks kind of empty.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

You guys race Sundays Thunderbird?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> You guys race Sundays Thunderbird?


yes, waiting on the carpool now.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like we are gonna have one heck of a blow home tomorrow Craig!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Looks like we are gonna have one heck of a blow home tomorrow Craig!!


yours will come home like their tail is on fire, mine are going to have a big scenic circle tour of the race course.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> yours will come home like their tail is on fire, mine are going to have a big scenic circle tour of the race course.


Haha....might not be that bad......good luck!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Haha....might not be that bad......good luck!


good luck to you too!! Put another T-Bird on top of the combine!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got home from shipping. Sent 9 on each race. That leaves one bird in the loft that was moulting a little too much. The rest of the team I hope shows back up  One of my hens laid an egg in the crate. I should have felt them all like I do my OBs to feel if they are "bloated" but I didn't think about it. They've had their own little nest box for a while now and never showed any interest in actually laying.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well it wasn't as good as I hoped. I ended up 3rd 5th and 6th. I shipped those 3 birds back into the 250 for tommorrow. wasn't gonna do it but when I went to pack the other birds I kept looking at the guys I clocked today thinking they look really good after flying that race. Then I was like let me see how they feel and they flet way too good to sit in the coop. I woulda felt like I left the winner home tommorrow. It's gonna be another fast one so they should be able to handle it just fine. I'm thinking a 4 hour 250 with the winds tommorrow on top of the 5 hour 14 min 308 miles today shouldn't be too bad for them.

http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/2011_LBR_Auction.html


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Walter- be sure and post how these birds do on tomorrows race. I am very interested in how that works out.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey post some pictures for us of your big winners I'd love to see that chocolate.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Hey post some pictures for us of your big winners I'd love to see that chocolate.


The chocolate still isn't home as of right now but I'll get a pic when she gets home. I might have pushed it with her. But the other 2 are home fine. The bird who was 3rd in the LBRA was a lil late but she's home. But the bird who was 5th in the LBRA was 6th today in the 250. Now she has 5 top 9 finishes this season. What a bird. I made a lil video of her right after she got home. check it out she looks a lil tired but all in all she's looking pretty good especially for a young bird who flew 559 miles in 27 hours and 10 mins. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfNOurskA44 

I ended up 2nd, 4th, 6th, and 7th today out of the 147 birds in the club. I gotta wait to see how they did in the combine.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*Baby Sparrow*

Hello everybody,
Does anybody know how to feed a baby sparrow already feathered? It is urgent. Thanks a million, Gladys


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I ran out of tape. But I got most of my birds clocked so I'm happy. About 3 and whoever else shows up will not have official times.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I now have 14 out of 18  Hoping for the other 4!!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Good job Becky, hope you do well in your combine/club!

This just wasn't my week. The wind gods didn't see things my way. I's all good, sometimes you are the windshield, sometimes you are the bug. I think everyone made it home, but only 9th & 10th in the club.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Out 3 now. Waiting on a really pretty bandless bird to trap in one of my lofts so I can check it out.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I finished 6-10 in our club...my first bird had a speed of 1881ypm!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I finisher 6-10 in our club...my first bird had a speed of 1876ypm!!!


How fast was the winner????


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> How fast was the winner????


1934ypm...I think. Very fast race today


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Becky, glad to see you had good returns, I have 5 out of 7.Please tell me you didn't run out of tape.How can we bump your clock to see if its running fast or slow?I bet you were busy all day long! Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Um....
Crap.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't worry, there is no way I would not let you enter your birds.I will work something out.But for future reference lets be careful and make sure we have enough tape to cover all those birds!You may have taken the first 13 places.I clocked A race at 10:30 B-race 11:00. Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I know. I wasn't expecting that. Then again I didn't really mess with the clock, dad did. I will make sure from now on. Can we put a new roll on and bump it to see how slow/fast it's running? It usually doesn't change much if any at all. If not, then as long as I know what I WOULD have placed, I'm happy (not really, but I'll live, LOL).
As for the top 13 places...HA! Nope. I clocked A race at 10:15 (approximately 1147.3 YPM) and B at 10:39 (approximately 1200.6 YPM). Two birds on the drop for the B race. My next B wasn't until 11:05. Next A wasn't until 10:35.

Just a little note....every bird went straight to the water when they trapped. Even the HPC bird that hung out at my house for 30 minutes (couldn't get him to leave! He'd go from one building to another so I gave up), wouldn't leave until he landed on the swimming pool, on the aviaries staring at the water, and finally he went to the pond to drink before taking off towards home. Now, you tell ME why those birds shouldn't be watered before releasing? It was only like 88 miles for me! That's 20 miles farther than their last training toss. No big deal, and yet they were thirsty when they got home. But people still question me when I say that they should always be given the option of drinking water before releasing. I'd rather go through the trouble of offering it, than risking them going down to a pond and getting hit by a hawk, or going to a puddle along a curb and getting hit by a car. Or going down in general and wasting time!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I got 4th place in one of the races. The other wasn't worth mentioning I guess cause I can't remember and I don't feel like going out to the car to get the sheets, LOL.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

6th in the A-race and 4th in the B-race for you Becky. Jeff


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I got 4th place in one of the races. The other wasn't worth mentioning I guess cause I can't remember and I don't feel like going out to the car to get the sheets, LOL.


congratulations!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

6th isnt worth mentioning? How many birds do you guys fly against? Are there any actual tough people to beat in your club? My club had 200+ birds a race and 2 guys getting 10+ a drop. I was 36th once and one of those guys beat me with 21 birds and the other with 13.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, like I said, I couldn't remember what it was. I only remembered 4th place because I get a diploma for that. But I still don't consider it anything that special until I win. However, I am extremely pleased with my return rates. I've never clocked so many pigeons before. I actually clocked 11 birds and would have had 3 more in there but I noticed I was out of room.

In the A race, I got 6th, 8th, 10th, and 11th out of 14 birds clocked.
In the B race I got 4th, 6th, 13th, 16th, and 17th out of 18 birds clocked.

8 minutes behind the leader in both races.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> 6th isnt worth mentioning? How many birds do you guys fly against? Are there any actual tough people to beat in your club? My club had 200+ birds a race and 2 guys getting 10+ a drop. I was 36th once and one of those guys beat me with 21 birds and the other with 13.


Do you fly in a combine or is there just club birds going up? Because that makes a big difference on how may birds ppl get on a drop. The most I've ever had was 4 on the drop they ended up 3rd to 6th. But that's with them all being in different crates being let up with 2,000 other birds from 150 lofts. It's not like I see in some clubs where there's 150 birds and 50 are from one guy the guy should get a bunch together. Like this week I had 3 out of the 4 birds I shipped to the Auction race on the drop and they were all in the top 6. But there was only 76 birds so I figured I should get a few together.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Do you fly in a combine or is there just club birds going up?* Because that makes a big difference on how may birds ppl get on a drop.* The most I've ever had was 4 on the drop they ended up 3rd to 6th. But that's with them all being in different crates being let up with 2,000 other birds from 150 lofts. It's not like I see in some clubs where there's 150 birds and 50 are from one guy the guy should get a bunch together. Like this week I had 3 out of the 4 birds I shipped to the Auction race on the drop and they were all in the top 6. But there was only 76 birds so I figured I should get a few together.


It also makes a difference how the birds are trained and how good your system is. I have a way to train the birds to break from the flock when released. Even if you have 2000 birds released if your birds break early more of them will come together. 

The other thing that makes a big difference in how many you get on the drop is health and condition. The birds that are not in great health and condition can not keep up with the others and will drop back. You may want to take a close look at birds that come in minutes behind the first drop. They were probably with the others at one point. A good loft system and training helps put all your birds into top condition. With all birds flying in top condition including full wing it then just comes down to health.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> It also makes a difference how the birds are trained and how good your system is. I have a way to train the birds to break from the flock when released. Even if you have 2000 birds released if your birds break early more of them will come together.
> 
> The other thing that makes a big difference in how many you get on the drop is health and condition. The birds that are not in great health and condition can not keep up with the others and will drop back. You may want to take a close look at birds that come in minutes behind the first drop. They were probably with the others at one point. A good loft system and training helps put all your birds into top condition. With all birds flying in top condition including full wing it then just comes down to health.


All the stuff you said would make a difference in how your birds do in a race but not really how many birds you get together. Your birds should be prefectly healthy and in top form if your gonna ship them to a race. That being said if you have 50 out of 150 birds in the race going to your loft the odds say you should get bunch of birds together. Now if you only have 10 out of 2000 birds in the race the odds say it's gonna be hard for them to meet up. Even if like you said you can get them to brake on release. The flock going up is so big it's pretty hard for a bunch of your birds to get together. And if you look at race results you don't see guys winning races with 10 or 20 birds on the drop in races with large number of birds but you see it all the time in small releases of 100 or 200 birds.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> All the stuff you said would make a difference in how your birds do in a race but not really how many birds you get together. Your birds should be prefectly healthy and in top form if your gonna ship them to a race. That being said if you have 50 out of 150 birds in the race going to your loft the odds say you should get bunch of birds together. Now if you only have 10 out of 2000 birds in the race the odds say it's gonna be hard for them to meet up. Even if like you said you can get them to brake on release. The flock going up is so big it's pretty hard for a bunch of your birds to get together. And if you look at race results you don't see guys winning races with 10 or 20 birds on the drop in races with large number of birds but you see it all the time in small releases of 100 or 200 birds.


We will agree to disagree then. Of course the more birds at the release the fewer you may get on the drop but the better the health, condition and system the more you will get on the drop and the more races you will win. 

If you have 15 birds all flying together 50 miles from release on a 250 mile race. five of them are missing flights and 10 have full wings. Two of the ten with full wing have a slight unknown health problem and the other eight do not you will only get eight birds on the drop instead of the fifteen that were together at 50 miles.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Do you fly in a combine or is there just club birds going up? Because that makes a big difference on how may birds ppl get on a drop. The most I've ever had was 4 on the drop they ended up 3rd to 6th. But that's with them all being in different crates being let up with 2,000 other birds from 150 lofts. It's not like I see in some clubs where there's 150 birds and 50 are from one guy the guy should get a bunch together. Like this week I had 3 out of the 4 birds I shipped to the Auction race on the drop and they were all in the top 6. But there was only 76 birds so I figured I should get a few together.


They are club races only.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

OK Iam not going to get into the whole clocking limit debate here, but most members in our club only will record the first few birds in the clock.If they get 4 on a drop they may figure those but most of the time its like 2 or 3. Some of the old guys will not clock there birds if they think they came in late.So on our race sheet for our club we may send 60 but only have 18 on the sheet that does not mean we only got 18 back.The other clubs in our small combine however will clock everything. Jeff


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> We will agree to disagree then. Of course the more birds at the release the fewer you may get on the drop but the better the health, condition and system the more you will get on the drop and the more races you will win.
> 
> If you have 15 birds all flying together 50 miles from release on a 250 mile race. five of them are missing flights and 10 have full wings. Two of the ten with full wing have a slight unknown health problem and the other eight do not you will only get eight birds on the drop instead of the fifteen that were together at 50 miles.


I agree with all you said about the health and that those 7 birds would fall out of that pack of 15. What I'm saying is in a release of 2000 birds the odds say your not gonna get a pack of 15 of your birds together unless your in Alamo's club/combine where their birds are in one crate so they are together when they get let up unlike mine where we have 120 to 140 crates going up with the birds spread out all over the truck. On the other hand if there's only 100 birds there's a good chance a few of your birds will meet up and come home in one drop.



luckyloft said:


> OK Iam not going to get into the whole clocking limit debate here, but most members in our club only will record the first few birds in the clock.If they get 4 on a drop they may figure those but most of the time its like 2 or 3. Some of the old guys will not clock there birds if they think they came in late.So on our race sheet for our club we may send 60 but only have 18 on the sheet that does not mean we only got 18 back.The other clubs in our small combine however will clock everything. Jeff


I'm against clocking limits if the bird is clocked they should be counted on the race sheet. So be it is sombody had 20 birds on the drop but that doesn't happen here with 2000 bird from 150 lofts going up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In our old combine, the top guy would often take the first 10 or 15 places. Of course he was the ONLY one who ever did that. They were the biggest club with the most birds every week, so they'd pull a lot of birds up with them and slow everyone else down. I'm extremely glad we're no longer flying with that club. I can finally experience REAL racing, not that "fly the limit on the first race, get 4 birds home over the next week and have to give up on the rest of the season so you'll have some OBs to fly". And the DRAMA. And the stupid people who only care about themselves and not what's better for the birds. And making up rules along the way that are clearly NOT in the bylaws.
This group/combine is the complete opposite


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We often joke that we are racing for 2nd loft...was kinda true


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I agree your system will only work for you and not anyone else because life is a biotch that way , just cuz one thinks they have it down doesnt mean it will work for everyone else.Its like trying to get your birds to all agree to do the same thing all the time everytime you throw them out into a new drop off point they are like wat the freak do I really want to go back to a place that keeps throwing me out around the globe ,some choose to stay and some dont .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

10 birds home out of 16 so far. They went up at 8:00 and 8:30. First 5 were on a drop and brought 4 others with them (two racers and I think the two sleeping in my tree are ferals).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm still out one. 15/16 home. Here's my results on the club level:

A race:
11th (24 minutes 10 secs behind leader), 15th, 16th, 17th, 18th

B race:
6th (4 minutes 21 secs behind leader), 7th, 8th, 9th, 25th



131 miles for me by the way.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had 3 races this weekend. I was 5th in the Auction race that only had 6 day birds. Then in a Bond race I had the best bird of any of the shorter guys but the way the race ended up with the slow start and fast finish the guys way past me beat me out and I wound up 24th and 30th out of around 300 birds. Then in the club race I didn't have any of my good birds left but I felt the ones I did ship would do better then they did I was last loft in my club 51st out of 180 birds 21 mins from the winner. My worst race of the year I was so disgusted sitting in the club figuring out the race. The only good thing was the bird that was 5th is a bird I bred and entered into the IF Convnetion race. So atleast I've got a shot in the IF Convention race in a few weeks with that bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Got the combine results this morning. Our club basically took the top places.

A race:
30th (24 minutes 10 secs behind leader), 36th, 37th, 40th, 41th


B race:
6th (4 minutes 21 secs behind leader), 7th, 8th, 9th, 50th


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

The combine and avg. speed results went out a little while ago. I finished 10th avg. speed, for the season, out of 37 lofts, I won my club 5 times, and won the combine in the 300, yesterday. To be honest I am beside myself, and would like to thank all those who helped along the way. What a First season!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> The combine and avg. speed results went out a little while ago. I finished 10th avg. speed, for the season, out of 37 lofts, I won my club 5 times, and won the combine in the 300, yesterday. To be honest I am beside myself, and would like to thank all those who helped along the way. What a First season!!


good job Tbird. Top 1/4 in combine and winner in the club. Nice strong start.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Still waiting on results. I think we are back a few this week around 30th from the 300. I would like to see what my birds can do on a full wing for a change. The light/dark guy had another big drop. The guys down south also had a good day. I think we will end up 3rd in the club average speed. We have a 100 and a 350 left to go. May not send many to the 350. Gets a bit frustrating not flying my own birds. I am getting a good assessment on the birds and am finding some interesting info.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a brother sister team on loan from "Ace" 5415 and 5416 that I bred from this year. I am calling these birds "Ace's 54s" The results are pretty consistent. I bred the hen to Kahuna and the cock to a daughter off of Kahuna. Here are the following results in races from 100 to 300 with 200-400 birds. Results above 20%. This duo also raced really well for Ace in Michigan. 

Offspring of 5415 3 birds flying all with top 10% finishes.
3rd, 31st,34th,26th,44th,34th,18th
Offspring of 5416 2 birds flying both top 10 finishes. 
43rd, 2nd, 45th, 8th, 24th, 16th

I am going to try and bring back a few off the race team to breed for next season. Three top 10s out of a brother sister team is something to work with.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't do so hot today. Still out 6 birds. It was kinda windy - headwind mostly I believe. I won't be here tomorrow or tuesday so I won't know how I did until I get back!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> good job Tbird. Top 1/4 in combine and winner in the club. Nice strong start.


thanks, it was a pretty exciting ride this season.



MaryOfExeter said:


> Didn't do so hot today. Still out 6 birds. It was kinda windy - headwind mostly I believe. I won't be here tomorrow or tuesday so I won't know how I did until I get back!


good luck, I hope the rest of your birds return safely.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> The combine and avg. speed results went out a little while ago. I finished 10th avg. speed, for the season, out of 37 lofts, I won my club 5 times, and won the combine in the 300, yesterday. To be honest I am beside myself, and would like to thank all those who helped along the way. What a First season!!


WAY TO GO my friend....what a great first season!!!!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Good job "Thunderbird" and all of us rookies.
I really enjoyed my first year flying. Wound up 3rd Average speed and 4th Champion loft in my club. Wish the season wasn't over...excited for next year. Turned the lights on my breeders yesterday and plan to put them together on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We had a race today because the snow made us move the race from Sunday. From what I've heard it looks like I might be 2nd with my first bird but I had 3 more birds right behind her. It sucks getting beat but there's a good part about getting beat since the bird who I think is gonna beat me by less then a min is a bird I bred and put into the IF Convention. That bird flew last week and was 5th now this week looks like a winner so even thought I don't have any confidence in the 5 birds I have left to fly with in the Convention atleast I still have a good one in the race as a breeder. But I'm still disgusted with this year even though I've been flying pretty good it seams like every other time I go on a toss I lose a bird who's flown races and have done good. I'm missing a bird I was setting up for The Great South Bay Classic that's this weekend who had a 4th @ 250 miles and a 5th @ 300 miles.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

0446 i think YOU DID REALLY WELL
especially training at the last minute.

i guess thats why you re the prez at your club.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I ended up taking first place champion loft in the MO/IL Combine!!!! 5339.5 pts


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I ended up taking first place champion loft in the MO/IL Combine!!!! 5339.5 pts


great job Matt! Congrats!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

So happy about my first year flying.My birds did real good in the combine 10% or better.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

My bird made it to the top 10% vs 587 birds to this 300-mile 2011 California Classic Pigeon Race yesterday:

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=MQ==&skin=calcla


SD 421 of Blubarloft (45th place) will bring home $1000... This bird is from the same parents of SD811 and SD802...both 2009 Winnerscupusa clock cleaners...























kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job everyone! I'd say I had a pretty good year. Got almost all my birds home for once. I guess I'll be back to report what diplomas I get, haha. I have the club computer so I'm gonna go see what my individual bird reports look like.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good job everyone! I'd say I had a pretty good year. Got almost all my birds home for once. I guess I'll be back to report what diplomas I get, haha. I have the club computer so I'm gonna go see what my individual bird reports look like.


Being that Im still fairly new to the racing pigeon game, I wish our club handed out diplomas


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats Kalapati!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Being that Im still fairly new to the racing pigeon game, I wish our club handed out diplomas


They dont't??? That's no fun  It's easier for me to keep up with how well my birds have done in the club/combine level when I get diplomas (they go through 4th place in the club, 3rd or 4th in the combine).

I think Winspeed comes with a template already loaded. You just need the spiffy paper to print it on.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*JaxRacingLofts results*

Last Saturday we had our final 300 mile yb race, An A/B release with a Special Money C Race. The entry for the money race was $10 per bird with 10 lofts participating the payout was $150 to first loft, $100 to second loft, and $50 to third loft. 

My birds have been competitive all year but no out right wins and this C race was to help raise money for the club so I entered the sibling (2nd round) to my Pigeon Talk Classic yb entry I nicknamed "Kid Rock". 
Her band number is AU 2011 JAX 2640 a little white splash hen ,You guessed it.. she was the first bird to clock in the club  which should mean I won 1st place but another loft (Southwind Loft Congratulations) clocked a bird 2 minutes and 19 seconds after mine and they are about 3 air miles south of me so they got the overfly and the win. Anyway, I left the club tonight with a crisp $100 bill and second place (on paper but I know my bird was the first one in the club home). 

All in all not too bad seeing as I'm flying against folks in my club that enter their best birds for this race. It is true this special race doesn't count towards a diploma but a diploma doesn't buy feed and now I can say my little hen aka "Avril Lavigne" has bought 4 bags of feed for my loft

I thought I would share this with everyone because its easy to get discouraged if your birds just seem to come home from the races and not in a hurry. Its happened to me several times where they just circle the loft and wouldn't come down and trap because their just not tired. 

Oh and in case anyone is curious my splash hen Sire is a inbred Calia Janssen and her Dam is a Van Reet hen that were going to be culled and I gave the pair a chance at my loft and now I'm glad I did. Because like I said this little bird was the first one home in the entire club and she beat last years champion and this years champion's best birds Even though I did'nt win first prize its still nice to end my 2011 season with a little extra cash.





*I don't want to make a new thread but I should add to this that Southwind loft the winner of the money race was flown by Pete Petzel's widow. I think that is a beautiful thing that his wife flew his birds for him and won quite a few races and got the cherry on top winning the Special Money Race. Also in full disclosure type fashion Southwind Lofts and Shiloh Loft are next door to each other and ship the full basket of 20 birds per race so for the A & the B race my birds have a 40 bird drag going 3 miles south of my loft. Due to some losses and injured birds I would ship 15 birds to the A and the B races.
For the money race they each sent 5 birds (10 total) and I shipped 4. All 3 of our lofts are the furthest in the club with Southwind at 296.971 Shiloh at 296. 961 and mine at 293.878. Southwinds winning time was 16:09:26 my time 16:07:50 and third place 16:24:48. This was a hard race (we fly a NW course) and when the birds were released the winds were 2-3 miles out of the east and by the time the birds reached Florida the winds where East to North East 10-15 miles. Anyway, I believe Ms Ione did an outstanding job taking care of Petes birds and she is just a wonderful woman and did a phenomenal job.


----------

